# How can you not love going to work everyday



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Especially working on the ocean .I love my job:thumbup:

This is a unique project we are working on.No wood trim what so ever.All No-Coat, ultra-flex 5/8 L-bead around all doors,outside 90 on all corners.Ultra arch 90 .
I'll try & keep adding pictures of the crazy detail work in this house,as we progress throughout the week.Enjoy.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

The views are amazing.:yes::thumbsup:
Glad they only come out on the weekend,or I'd never get anything done:lol:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh yea, back to work.
On the second floor there is a curtain track with rope lighting going in behind it,all needs to be L-bead & flat taped tight to the track.It took 1 guy all day to rock to the track leaving space for the rope lighting.
This type of detail work makes me thrive to continue to do what I love.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, the views ARE awesome......The house ain't so bad either! lol.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

we need mor pics :thumbsup: asap


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Will work for views!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow post more pictures! I love jobs like this too, especially on the beach!!


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry guys,its been a long week.
Putting on the L-bead &outside 90's took 2 man hrs a day & a half.We had to keep the reveals the same throughout.They came out perfect


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

All No-coat then got a coat of easy sand 90.All flats are also meshed & filled with easy sand to ensure perfectly flat seems.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Then the entire 1st floor got 2 coats of skim,applied via paint roller.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

corners must be perfect.:thumbsup:
This week we tackle upstairs.
It was rainy & cold all week,so the exterior views sucked.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow. thats the kind of work i want to be doing. nothing but renos for me so far. nice work.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

looks awesome bro.. good to see some craftsman staying busy.. i love the pics of the work. the gals arn't bad either! just dont get into trouble taking pics of them :thumbup:


btw, all your 90s are no coat not bead x? do you box your butts or fill by hand? looks great!


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Outside 90's & L=bead is all No-coat,sorry if I was confusing.
I don't use metal anymore on any of my jobs..
All taping & finishing is done by hand,no mechanical tools used.
Thanks for the kind words,I take pride in all my work.:thumbsup:

I forgot to ad, the owner plans on spraying *High gloss* on all the walls in the house.They have yet to find a painter.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

nice to see someone else finishing by hand !!:thumbup: i will not use mec. tools also. just fixed a new house 3 weeks ago that was done all by mec. tools and the finishers were back 4 times and still couldn't get the seams to disappear !

looks good final touch drywall !:thumbsup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice but I wanna see how that Z butt,or double T if you prefer,turns out.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

more pics!! btw what knifes are you using? i need a good stainless 10'' and i cant decide what to get..


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

jmr said:


> more pics!! btw what knifes are you using? i need a good stainless 10'' and i cant decide what to get..


I've been using Harringtons for yrs,they are imo the best knives out there.All wall & fantastic tool carries them.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

ah yes.. i have another guy i work with that swore by them.. he broke his and couldn't find them anymore locally so he'll be happy to hear fantastic drywall carries them... the question is, are they made in america?


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like a great job.I was a few years ago ,by the my sales rep not to put green board on the lid because of screw pop problems.Hope that in the past for your sake. Looks like your work is second to none(exept mine of course !)


----------

